# GRUB 2 Loading FreeBSD 10.3, But Not WindRiver Linux



## Ajay (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 10.3 on an appliance with BIOS+GPT. I wanted to boot "Windriver Linux" when reboot happens. Windriver Linux tar ball is extracted on partition 5 mounted /nextroot. FreeBSD 10.3 is on partition 3, mounted /.
I created a GRUB 2.0 package (grub2-2.00_7) from /usr/ports and installed it on /nextroot/boot using pkg-install(8) command.
grub.cfg (/nextroot/boot/grub/grub.cfg) file is created manually and edited as shown below.

```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
    insmod ufs2
    set root=(hd0,3)
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
}

menuentry "Windriver Linux " {
    insmod ext2
    set root=(hd0,5)
    echo "loading kernel"
    echo "###############################################################"
    linux boot/bzImage-4.1.21-WR8.0.0.10_standard root=/dev/mfid0p5
    echo "#####################LOADED KERNEL#############################"
}
```
When I select FreeBSD from GRUB menu, 10.3 FreeBSD is booted properly.
But, when I select "Windriver Linux", grub is stuck with the message 

```
"loading kernel"
"###############################################################"
```
I tried to execute the commands manually in grub prompt.
When I execute the command, `linux boot/bzImage-4.1.21-WR8.0.0.10_standard root=/dev/mfid0p5`, appliance is getting rebooted without showing any error message.

Could you help me out in figuring out the issue?

Ajay


----------

